# Critique my mare? Movement as well...



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

*I*

She is a really nice mare! Once she is really fit, she will look even better. She looks really sweet, And calm for a thoroughbred. perfect age. I would have to see her gaits to really see if she was a good pleasure mare, but other then that she looks really good!  !


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

She went to a hunter show last weekend with my mother's trainer. We only made her go 2'6" and she placed 4th on both in the jumping classes and a 2nd on the hack out of... 32 I think. I don't know if we can make a her a nice pleasure horse, but she was breed to be a hunter so that's always an option.

And yeah, I don't ride her much since I just bought a horse and my mother is only just learning to canter. Basically she hasn't been working since my mother's trainer broke her back. But she is back into work now and hopefully we can get her in shape soon.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

She looks like she has a nice short back. Her back seems a little far back most likely due to the higher withers. No prob there, I think. She has a good long hip. Is it just mer or does her tail head seem evena teeny bit low? I think she looks very nice. She gave me the first impression of a Buddeny for some reason. lol. I agree with when she is fit and has even more muscle!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

lovely mare!

the only thing I noticed right away was in the first picture. It looks like her neck is set a little low near the withers but I think that's just because her withers are tall.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, I found a picture of her taken the day after we bought her about a year and a half ago. She looks like a completely different horse. 









And yes, she is standing on a hill.

Oh, and thanks for the critiques so far.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently took a video of me on her. We were both having very off day, but it's the only video I have. 
http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/mm197/herbieandnani/Nani/?action=view&current=c58a6cc3.pbr


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think she is beautiful the only things I noticed ares she has a very straight shoulder which means she may have a choppy trot or walk and if I wanted to get really picky I'd say her back pasterns are slightly longer than I normally see but that isn't really a noticeable.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont like her neck and how it joins on to her body...looks odd.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She's pretty, looks like an angel, although I see some minor technicalities. She is built uphill. She also needs much much more top line muscling. Appears to have a goose-rump. She seems cow-hocked. Her neck is much too straight, I personally dislike how it ties into her chest. Also, in the first picture she appears slightly sickle-hocked. But she seems to have a lovely personality.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

She is fairly nice. She just needs some more muscel tone  But that will come. But overall a nice little mare


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> She's pretty, looks like an angel, although I see some minor technicalities. She is built uphill. She also needs much much more top line muscling. Appears to have a goose-rump. She seems cow-hocked. Her neck is much too straight, I personally dislike how it ties into her chest. Also, in the first picture she appears slightly sickle-hocked. But she seems to have a lovely personality.


I wouldn't say she is goose rumped from the pictures I think it is quite nice, it ties in low and is nicely rounded. I do not see a sharp steep croup on her associated with goose-rumped horses. I always though a goose rumped horse looked like this:


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

She's very cute with a sweet face. Sounds like she'll do fine in English Pleasure. Some things I noticed were a very upright shoulder and low set neck without much arch to it (stick neck). Also, make sure your saddle fits with those TB withers. Overall a very nice mare. Have fun with her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are cute. You really need to pick up the contact and push her forward. How much experience does your mom have? I think she's a cute mare.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

My mother is only doing flat and she started when she bought her.
She is usually better about going onto the bit, but she was really bad that day, it was in between two storms. I kinda just let he fling her head around...


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Actually in my last post, I see why Harlee said that, in that dark picture I do see a goose-rump. Is there something I missed? I don't see any riding pictures.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

The video is posted right above your first post.

Sorry it's kind of hard to find


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I love your mare, I also have 3 horses that are full TB and some are part TB, all of them are just as laid backed as your girl. she looks like she would be easy to get a nice extended trot on her


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

She does usually extend, though she is lazy so it's sometimes hard to get it out of her. She definitely laid back under saddle. From what we know about her she was breed in Upperville, VA and used as a pre-children's horse when she was younger. Then one owner later she was bought by a dressage trainer.

Although, she is awful to tack up. She bits the cross ties...


----------

